# Renting store space w/in a fully operating Store



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

We have a store where I live that basically rents out space to people to sell their products. The store does all the checking out for you, gift wrapping, customer service, etc. Basically if you rent space, all you need to do is keep it looking clean, straightened up and make sure there is enough product. This place is open 7 days per week and gets visitors from different areas of the country because I'm living in a beach resort type place. I can rent space there for $187.50 per month plus, I give them 10% of each item I sell. I would have to sell about 28 shirts per month to pay the rent to them. Do you think something like this is worth it, even if you don't make enough sales every month? Worth it for the exposure? Thanks!!!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I did something like this a long time ago. Here are some things to think about and ask.
How long has the store been open?
How are the sales for others ?
Are there any other shirt people in the place you will need to compete with?
How are you paid?
What happens if something go missing from your stock?
Do you have to sign up for a year, six months or by the month?
Keep in mind you still have to pay the rent even if your shirts are not selling. 
If you can it is a good idea to sit outside the place for a few hours on a weekend and see how many people go in and more importantly come out carrying a bag of things they have purchased. Also spend a few hours inside listening and observing people. What are they looking at what are they saying, and again are they buying! 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks CW. I have the answers to some of those questions already. I guess anything can be a risk but of course, I want to minimize it as much as possible. I'm wondering though how your experience went?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Well…I did this with a friend, splitting the cost, so that made it a little easier. I was making money, my friend was not. I also found I was the one doing all the stock checks and putting out new inventory. In our allotted space we had two boxes made with locks. These boxes were covered. One day I had found someone had broken into the boxes, not taken anything but made a mess of the inventory. Because my friend was not making any money on this and I was not making enough to cover the fee alone each month, I did not renew. I don’t think I would do it again.


----------

